# Most popular taper candle size and style?



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The 10” ones look elegant on the table and sell better than lesser ones. What disappoints me, is that the general public does not appreciate beeswax candles and expect them to cost the same as Walmart candles.
The hex ones sell best (for me.)


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

we do the 10 inch colonial tapers. Silicone molds from mann lake. I spent the money and bought six molds and built a rack to set them in with wicks on spools, feeding through the bottom. Pour six candles at once. When you pull them out, the wick pulls through automatically. 

I was given some metal molds a while back. They work ok, and the startup cost is substantially less than silicone molds. but... The molds have a seam, which shows in the end product, which I did not like. Also, you need some kind of a wick stop to hold the wick tension and to stop up the bottom so the wax doesn't pour out. This means a bunch more setup time per batch. 

I intend on starting six inch tapers this next fall. 

We have been pouring about 150lbs of wax into candles for the last several years. Overall, sales are slow market to market, but we sell out every year. We do really well at holiday bazaars. I would say we sell about equal numbers of tapers, pillars, and votives. But the silly little bear climbing on a skep is probably our top seller.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Delete


----------

